# USB Kabelmodem

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich steige jetzt auf Kabelmodem um. Hatte ich schon einmal. Damals hat es aber nur über den LAN Anschluss unter Linux funktioniert. Weiß jemand, ob man es auch am USB Anschluss betreiben kann?

Motorola SB5100 SURFboard Kabelmodem

----------

## xraver

Hallo,

ich bin auch per Kabelmodem angeschlossen.

Das Modem (Thomsen TCM420) kann ich per LAN oder USB betreiben. Für USB brauch ich unter Windows einen Treiber, deswegen bin ich der Meinung das es unter Linux problematisch aussehen wird. Hab es ehrlich gesagt noch nicht angestestet. Aber wenn du an dem Ergebis interessiert bist - dann teste ich das gerne mal aus  :Wink: .

Ansonsten finde ich die LAN Lösung eh besser. Anschliessen und fertig.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Einige Treiber scheinen ja im Kernel drin zu sein.

Habe aber keine Ahnung, ob einer davon für mein Modem funktioniert.

```
#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=y

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y
```

 Vielleicht der 

```
CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y
```

 Aber selbst wenn ich den richtigen Treiber habe, weiß ich nicht, ob ich dann irgendwelche configs anpassen muß, oder ob dan einfach ein eth* angelegt wird.

Kann ich erst probieren, wenn meine Leitung freigeschaltet wird. Da ich aber auch mein Telefon über das Modem laufen lasse, muß ich schon vorher wissen, ob es funktioniert, oder ob ich einen switch oder hub brauche.

----------

## xraver

Ok, hab das Modem mal per USB angeschlossen.

lsusb sagt;

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 069b:0704 Thomson, Inc. DCM245 Cable Mode
```

Hab die Module usbnet und cdc_ether gebaut.

dmesg sagt nach dem laden der Module;

```
eth1: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:0b.0-5, CDC Ethernet Device, 00:****maine MAC ;)****
```

Danach konnte ich mir per dhcp eine IP zuweisen lassen.

Fazit - es geht.

Laut Beschreibung zum Modul cdc_ether laufen ne Menge Modems damit.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
localhost linux # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c032 Logitech, Inc. MouseMan iFeel

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07b2:5100 Motorola BCS, Inc. SurfBoard SB5100 Cable Modem   <-----

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ccd:0038 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T^2 DVB-T Receiver

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

```
localhost linux # dmesg | grep CDC

localhost linux # dmesg | grep cdc

localhost linux # dmesg | grep usb

localhost linux # dmesg | grep USB

localhost linux # modprobe usbnet

FATAL: Module usbnet not found.

localhost linux # modprobe cdc_ether

FATAL: Module cdc_ether not found.
```

```
localhost linux # cat .config | grep USBN

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=y

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

localhost linux # cat .config | grep CDC

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set
```

Wie sieht bei Dir die .config aus?

----------

## xraver

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> er
> 
> FATAL: Module cdc_ether not found.[/code]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Du müsstest den Treiber schon als Modul bauen wenn du ihn mit modprobe laden möchtest.

Trotzdem, meine Config;

```
cat .config | grep USBN

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mein Fehler. Ich habe mit ifconfig -a gesehen, daß das modem schon aktiv war. Habe dia Sachen jetzt trotzdem als Modul, (weil ich erst  beim  Kernelneubau nachgesehen habe). Ob das auch alles funktioniert, sehe ich erst, wenn die Leitung freigeschaltet ist. Da aber das Netzwerkgerät da ist, sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. Allerdings sind die Kerneltreiber für das Vorgängermodel.

----------

## xraver

Bei mir ist es so, das wenn die Leitung nicht aktiv oder nicht freigeschaltet ist, mein Rechner die IP 192.168.100.* bekommt.

Auf http://192.168.100.1 kann ich den Status vom Modem sehen.

Vileicht funktionert es ja bei deiem Modem so ähnlich.

----------

